
Peeling Califoria's SB 50 Onion with UrbanFootprint - siberianbear
https://medium.com/urbanfootprint/peeling-the-sb-50-onion-with-urbanfootprint-921680d988b4
======
jalessio
Hi HN! I'm the Director of Engineering at UrbanFootprint[1]. Let me know if
you have any questions about the blog post, analysis, or the platform we're
building which makes this possible.

Also, here's the subtitle for some context:

 _SB 50 seeks to address California’s severe housing shortage. We examine the
data to unpack the potential impacts._

And...

 _California State Senator Scott Weiner’s Senate Bill 50 aims to address
California’s housing crisis by stimulating more housing development in
existing residential areas. SB 50 made it one step closer to law last month as
it made it past the Senate’s Governance and Finance Committee. Like so many
bills, as SB 50 winds through the legislature and grows in complexity, it
becomes increasingly difficult to understand and measure the potential impacts
of the proposed legislation._

1\. [https://urbanfootprint.com/](https://urbanfootprint.com/)

(edited for formatting)

